

REQUEST PG: Surveys - niico

It would be great if you can add a section called Surveys where you can ask opinions to other hackers and they can vote. Also rank or rate your products, ideas or whatever.<p>Thanks
======
zoowar
Are you familiar with polls? From the FAQs "This is an experimental feature so
there is currently a fairly high karma threshold for submitting new polls."

Create a poll <http://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll>

Examples:
[https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site%3Anews....](https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com+poll&btnG=Search)

